# Elite 64?



## Larzby (Jan 21, 2022)

Can someone with a better handle on all the alphabet leagues fill us in on how "Elite 64" fits into the U.S. Soccer landscape?  The social media commentary is quite negative at this point.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 21, 2022)

Sounds like it's USYS striking back against US Club Soccer.  Just sounds like more dilution...USYS national league PRO (and most likely Elite 64) is bigger outside of the western states.  National league PRO will still remain with Elite 64 introduction.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jan 21, 2022)

This insane obsession with the word ‘elite’ in youth soccer is an embarrassment. If the quality and output matched the bullshit marketing, we’d be churning out new Messi’s and Ronaldo’s by the bucketload.


----------



## dad4 (Jan 21, 2022)

Larzby said:


> Can someone with a better handle on all the alphabet leagues fill us in on how "Elite 64" fits into the U.S. Soccer landscape?  The social media commentary is quite negative at this point.


We have ECNL, Super Y, MLS Next, GA, and now Elite 64.

That gives us 4 self-proclaimed elite league for boys, and 4 self-proclaimed elite leagues for girls.  

Add them all up, and there are around 700 elite teams per age group.  Maybe 15,000 elite players, just within U16. 

Gonna have a housing crisis in Manchester when they all get their pro contracts.


----------



## whatithink (Jan 21, 2022)

Interesting that you can still be in State Cup.

Far be it from me to suggest that its a money grab ... but if I do a quick calculation - 128 clubs (64B & 64G) with 6 teams each, 768 teams, each paying $4800 registration is a cool $3,686,400. Throw in mandatory hotels (kick back) at the various events etc and there's some nice change to be made from this.

I'm sure its all for the kids though ....

*FINANCIAL INFORMATION*
_*USYS National League Elite 64 Obligations to the club*
USYS National League Elite 64 will provide: professional league management; player and coach registration management (risk management, SafeSport, player carding, etc.); professional event management; qualitative game analysis provided by ProScore; Free access to the STATSports - Elite 64 app; referee assigning fees; two national showcase events per team; one national finals/showcase event per team; video at all national events; connectivity to college and professional organizations through game and player analytics; game balls; signage._

*Club Obligations*
Current financial obligations include: team registration fee ($4800 per team); club performance bond (refundable) ($4000); referee fees for home matches (approx. $200-$250 per game); home hosting fees (athletic trainers, field rentals, video recording, hydration stations, tents, etc.); all team travel costs; Minimum of 22 STATSports units per team (at reduced rate of $8 per player per month – this includes the vest and GPS tracker at a 70% reduction in price.).

*For any club accepted into Elite 64, the discounted rate of $8 per player per month for the vest and GPS tracker applies to any player within the club. This discount is only available to Elite 64 clubs.

Please note: these fees are subject to change.


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2022)

Paul Spacey said:


> This insane obsession with the word ‘elite’ in youth soccer is an embarrassment. If the quality and output matched the bullshit marketing, we’d be churning out new Messi’s and Ronaldo’s by the bucketload.


It will follow the path of "Academy", "Premier", and "Gold" as superlatives into the flusher.


----------



## justneededaname (Jan 21, 2022)

espola said:


> It will follow the path of "Academy", "Premier", and "Gold" as superlatives into the flusher.


I remember when I was new to youth soccer and a DOC was introducing new team designations at the club, changing from colors, and "Premier" was going to be the term for the second team. I pointed out that Premier means first. He was not impressed. I learned to just keep quiet when listening to a DOC.


----------



## espola (Jan 21, 2022)

justneededaname said:


> I remember when I was new to youth soccer and a DOC was introducing new team designations at the club, changing from colors, and "Premier" was going to be the term for the second team. I pointed out that Premier means first. He was not impressed. I learned to just keep quiet when listening to a DOC.


I remember when the lowest level in Presidio was A (county-wide rec leagues for high-school ages) and the top was AAA, along with AA-A, AA-B, and AA-C.  Then one year Premier erupted from the forehead of Zeus and almost everybody was bumped up a level to fill the gaps.


----------



## outside! (Jan 21, 2022)

How is this different than USYS National League?


----------

